# Looking for opinions on this backpack



## from_the_NEK (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been waiting to see this come up in the daily gear deals sub-forum:

Has anyone else tried this thing? It looks durable and roomy.




:lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 24, 2011)

Gear forum, dude....

:lol:


----------



## alexicasiano3 (Nov 25, 2011)

that's gonna give me a back ache on my mountain biking...can it be folded?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 25, 2011)

alexicasiano3 said:


> that's gonna give me a back ache on my mountain biking...can it be folded?



No need to fold, check out the riding at 1:25 in the video. It should be perfectly fine for your back.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 26, 2011)

In Maine's fabulous, wide open tree lines.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Abubob (Nov 26, 2011)

Crap! I just bought a pack. Had I known...


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 26, 2011)

I've tried this pack. Works great in open bowls like on Mount Washington but difficult to work with in the trees. Bonus in the BC: you can split it in half so you can lay out an X to mark your spot when the S&R heli is looking for you.


----------



## rubenkennedy (Dec 21, 2011)

Is this actually for sale? LOL!!! I still prefer my good old backpack than this tall one, anyway the backpack is cool specially it's flexibility considering how long it is.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 10, 2012)

...Big loads have been attempted in the 60s(personal account of friend being product "In the field tester/reviewer"), and with greater success...beginning the stacking higher up on one's back than normal packs, on one's shoulders, but the height and thinness of that...:roll:


----------



## Jessy (Jan 18, 2012)

I MUST find that backpack! Is the final solution!
You put what you need in the lower part, and after you can use the other part as 
a very long bivy tent! perfect! fast! practical! :lol::lol::lol:
The future is coming...


----------

